# Breeding Banded Crickets.



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

My local only sells banded crix. And it's murder now having a BD on top of a leo on the livefoods.

Right.

BREEDING!.

Soo Far.....

Rubbermaid tub oatmeal substrate, dish of fish food, Fresh Greens, Soil filled egg laying sight *moist*, Egg Crates, dried moss for hiding in!.

So i believe i have everything. Now sexing, from my reasearch, a needle like point at the back signifies a female. Is it possible that about 500 Crix are all male!!!!?.

Or is it becuase of the different breed:crazy:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

dish of fish food,man thats going to stink..i would rather buy 500 at any 1 time..to much smell breeding them...isnt there a way of giving them dry food so it dont smell as much?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Males have two points sticking out of the back female 3 points. Have you got a heat source? It's best if they're kept quite warm


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with the fish flakes nor the dry moss to hide in. Thats what the egg crates are for. I would add a basking bulb, to stimulate breeding. And usually, the majority of the crickets are female. I give fresh greens every other day.


----------

